# Going outta state...



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

There are a few out of state places I would like to fish this year.... The Mississipi, St. Larry, Ohio river(further down) and maybe some other places.

Do a lot of people fish the Mississippi for carp? I'd have to say there are some big carp in there.... I'd like to take some cat gear too and get there late on a Friday night, early Saturday and fish through Sunday morning.

What do you guys think? Anyone interested?


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

I personally wouldn't mind tackling the Potomic this year!Its always
been a place I would like to fish.I also HAVE to hit the lakes in MI 
that hold the BIG mirrors!Ever since I have heard of these lakes I
can not stop thinking about them!I wouldn't mind doing a session
at Wolf lake in IN/IL as well sometime!But I have too many places
I need to fish in this state!Before I can think of going abroad!


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Yeah, I know what yah mean.....I can't even decide on in state waters, and I trying to think outta state  

Some of my best carp days were in Michigan....including one of my biggest....maybe even the biggest commons....

It was at Coldwater Lake...there are two lakes named Coldwater, this was the smaller of the two... Tons of smallies, pike, walleye, carp and perch....


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

This carp came from Michigan....way back in the high school days...
Michigan Carp


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

dood..u look the same..  
greg.. i know of that lake you are talkin about.. if i ever go back there, i will have to bring my boat for both baiting up and chummin'.. the access sucks..  
i want to fish several spots along lake michigan.. possibly a combination of carpin' and salmon catchin'..


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Yeah Ak,The access could be better.But where would you 
fish if you had access to a boat,besides on the boat?Most
of the shoreline is houses or private property?I have been
having alot of fun looking over the satalite images of the 2
lakes though.Also I hear the weeds are rather thick?


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i was there early spring.. the watre was crystal clear.. and the weeds was kinda bad then.. i can only imagine during mid-summer..
and i would still fish at the access.. but fish waaaaay out there..lol


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

The Coldwater Lake I fished had weed lines around most of the banks, deep and clear though in the middle. Rolled a large roostertail along the inside of the weedline and pulled my first pike!!! Fished straight off the dock and nailed the carp...


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Definatly a place to visit more than once I think?Weeds or no
weeds Iam fishing these lakes one day


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

oh.. did i mentioned that they closed the gate at night?? what a freakin pain.. lol


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

I will be heading up to the Larry this fall...also might try to make it to Tenn. or NC for some Carp & Buff action. Daves In-laws have a place in Tenn. just south of Watts Bar..awesome fishery!

For the most part i will be hammerin some Ohio waters pretty hard, getting a game plan mapped out for what i want to really spend time fishing, this will be the year of LONG hours camping bankside for 2-4 days straight looking to bank some very big carp & Buffs...last year i spent too much time trying new areas that were close to home for 20's...next year will be different for the most part. I will still hit these "easy" spots when i cant get out of town, but i want to hit more 30's, put Dave & Jake on some 30's..and try to get that magical 40 lber.

Scott


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Ak-Are you talking about at the park where you pay to enter?
They have docks/peir there?or are you talking the public fishing
access?


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

greg..as far as i know there are no "pay to enter" access there.. i fished at the only access i could find.. nope, no docks/piers that i could remember of..


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Yeah dude,theres a park you pay to enter.But the hours are
suppose to be bad!?Its not just fishing,its all sorts of stuff.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

well..i think its the same one.. because i went there early spring, they may not have the manpower to collect the money then.. as the season goes on, i'm sure its a pay to enter kinda place.. just like ford lake..


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Don't know?But I'll be sure to find out!


----------

